# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Zit er nikkel in brilmonturen gemaakt van Stainless steel

## schottie

Mijn vrouw heeft een nikkel allergie en heeft achter haar oren en op haar neusvleugel last van ontzettende jeuk en en ontsteking, volgens de huidarts kan dit o.a. komen door mijn brilmontuur. Nu word er door de ene opticien beweerd dat in monturen gemaakt van stainless steel geen nikkel zit en door de andere weer wel. 
wie heeft hier het juiste antwoord op?

groetjes Schottie

----------


## crestfallensoul

Ik zou niet weten of er nikkel in zit hoor, maar wel....
Waarom zet je vrouw jouw bril dan op?

En heb je wel eens getest met een simpel pleistertje om de delen die haar raken tijdelijk af te plakken zodat je kunt constateren of het daadwerkelijk komt van de bril....

Groetjes, Peter

----------


## crestfallensoul

Sorry, kan ook een typfoutje van je zijn, indien het haar eigen bril is dan zou ikzelf dat toch even testen hoor, dan weet je al wát...

----------


## schottie

het is inderdaad een typefoutje en is wel degelijk haar eigen bril.
Ik kan het wel zelf testen maar dit heeft geen zin omdat ik geen nikkel allergie heb.

----------


## crestfallensoul

Ik bedoelde ook niet dat je hem dan zelf opzet hihihi
Maar gewoon een paar dagen doorzichtige plakband ofzo gebruiken om die delen te verpakken die haar raken, miss heeft ze ook wel een andere allergie zodat je zeker weet dat het Metaal (Nikkel) is waar ze op reageert.

onderstaand wat info voor zover je deze nog niet hebt..

http://www.allergieplein.nl/showpage...d&ThreadID=196

Van de andere kant vind ik dit op ;
http://www.kuiper-juwelier-opticien.nl/monturen.php

Als iemand veel last heeft van transpireren, is een montuur dat nikkel bevat vaak niet zo'n gelukkige keuze. Een nikkelhoudend montuur zal namelijk eerder gaan oxideren. U merkt dit bijvoorbeeld doordat het montuur groen uitslaat, of u krijgt een allergische reactie in de vorm van schilfers, jeuk en/of eczeem. Een alternatief kan dan een gouden montuur zijn. Ook een stainless steel of titanium montuur lossen in bovenstaand geval uw problemen op. Prijzen van

Volgens mij houdt dit in dat dus die stainless steel monturen (bij hen) geen nikkel bevatten.
Groetjes, Peter.

----------

